# Sea Rangers Dartmouth 1952- photographs



## Rwilks13 (12 mo ago)

Hello everyone. 

I am an amateur family historian. I like to rescue old photographs from Flea Markets and try to reunite them with family.
I found a number of snapshots in a Brighton flea market this week.
Many weren't named so I just picked up the ones with names on the back..happy to go back if anyone would like me to.

These wonderful ladies at Sea Rangers Dartmouth 1952. I understand Princess Elizabeth was there also.
This is decommissioned MTB 630


Here are the names (allowing for interpreting the handwriting) for searching purposes:

Rene Sack (Middlesex)
Iris Pullen (Southend)
Gladys Jeffries (Leeds)
Pam ?Palmen (Eastbourne)
Grace Stanley (Reading)
Margaret Bassett (Portsmouth)

Joyce Stears (Reading)
Betty Groves (Leeds)
Dorothy Steed (Herts)
Jo Hudson (Huddersfield)
Peggy Riley (Essex)
Pam Griffin 


Please do get in touch if you need better copies. Or, if you think that you can identify any of the ladies in the photos.

Best wishes
Rachel

twitter: @HistoryReunited


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Lovely photos but I think my wife would have been there a couple of years later than that - in the summer of 1952 my wife would only have been 13 or 14 years old and I think Sea Rangers were a little older than that. Thank you.


----------



## al1934 (Aug 11, 2007)

The MTB and the girls were there during my posting to BRNC 1957/58. She was moored near the entrance to Old Mill Creek.


----------



## Rescuetugs (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi I am a historian writing about Old Mill Creek Dartmouth where the MTB was based. Is there any chance I would use your lovely photos to illustrate my article? Clare McComb


----------



## Rescuetugs (Jul 9, 2012)

al1934 said:


> The MTB and the girls were there during my posting to BRNC 1957/58. She was moored near the entrance to Old Mill Creek.


Hi I am writing an article about the history of Okd Mill Creek including the MTB - is there any chance you could tell me some of your memories of the MTB in those days? It eould be fascinating. best wishes Clare McComb


----------



## Rwilks13 (12 mo ago)

Rescuetugs said:


> Hi I am a historian writing about Old Mill Creek Dartmouth where the MTB was based. Is there any chance I would use your lovely photos to illustrate my article? Clare McComb


Hi Clare .yes of course! I would love the photos to be shared. If I find a photo in a shop somewhere , I always hope it can be reunited with someone who values it, I will message you my email and can scan the photos for you. Best wishes Rachel


----------



## Rwilks13 (12 mo ago)

al1934 said:


> The MTB and the girls were there during my posting to BRNC 1957/58. She was moored near the entrance to Old Mill Creek.


Hello! I am so sorry I missed your post before. Thanks for this, i hope you find the photos interesting .Rachel


----------



## al1934 (Aug 11, 2007)

My turn to apologise, Rachel! Sorry but something about approaching middle-age...

Yes, I do find the photos interesting and remind me of happy times long gone. I was drafted to BRNC on the ship's company 1957 and spent two very enjoyable years there. During that time I qualified as cox'n and was able to take out power boats when the Cadets and Mids were on leave. I spent many happy days on the river with family and oppos. I must have passed the MTB scores of time and the girls would always wave cheerfully when they were onboard. Happy days!

Best wishes,

Alick


----------

